# Yeah for Onesies



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Gibbs had his surgeries and we were instructed that occasional licking was OK, but excessive licking and scratching was a problem. We were told to make him wear the dreaded "Collar of Shame" when we couldn't watch him at all times.

My buddy can be rather resourceful, and although the collar prevented him from licking, he somehow managed to contort his torso and "turn-in" his back leg to scratch at his hernia incision.

Baby Onesies to the rescue.

He now cannot lick or scratch his incision and doesn't have to wear the dreaded "Collar of Shame".


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

How is Gibbs feeling? He went through a lot poor guy. I will say however that he looks very cute in his onesie, I love the color. Feel better soon little man!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He looks so cute in his onesie. Glad it worked and saved him from the dreaded "collar of shame". It must make you feel better too. Speedy recovery to Gibbs from Tyler and me.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> How is Gibbs feeling?


He seems to be feeling good. He was tired the first night and only wanted to sleep. Since he was so tired and we didn't want to put the collar on him, I slept with him the guest room. I'm a light sleeper and knew I'd wake up if he started pick at his incision, but he slept the entire night.

He was back to normal to the next day.

Funny thing, we have noticed on obvious personality change. He wants to snuggle, and at least temporarily, has turned into a "love bug". I'm not sure if it will last, and will have mixed emotions if it does.

He's been the near perfect puppy, but never wanted to snuggle, lay with us or spend time on our laps. Dana and I missed it, but love him for who he is and his independence. I'd hate to know that neutering him somehow changed him. Although we do LOVE the fact that he wants to lay with us and snuggle. We'll see if it lasts.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> It must make you feel better too.


It really does. He adapts quickly and lets Dana and I do whatever we want to/for him, but he seemed so sad in the collar. I feel better for him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> He seems to be feeling good. He was tired the first night and only wanted to sleep. Since he was so tired and we didn't want to put the collar on him, I slept with him the guest room. I'm a light sleeper and knew I'd wake up if he started pick at his incision, but he slept the entire night.
> 
> He was back to normal to the next day.
> 
> ...


It may be that he still doesn't fewl QUITE up to par. I've said before that Kodi sleeps in his crate at night, and even INSISTS that we close the door for him. But if he's not feeling well, he wants to sleep in the bed with us and snuggle close. We can tell when he's well again, because he asks to be put to bed in his crate. I think you'll have the "old Gibbs" back before long!

That said, Kodi got snugglier as he settled down into adulthood. He's still a confident, self-reliant dog, but he also enjoys a bit of snuggling in the evenings!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Glad he's doing so well. Both my dogs didn't snuggle as pups but became snuggle bugs as adults! He may still enjoy the snuggling even as he begins to feel better.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Love the onesie look! Hope Gibbs is back to his old self soon!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Gibbs is a great little patient. Hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Gibbs the worst is over now, your on the mend good luck.:hug:


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

The onesies were a lifesaver with Diva's spay. We didn't use the cone after the first day except at night or if she had to be alone. If she went to lick the area we said NO and she stopped. One thing though is that they made her mat up like crazy, right at the skin- her coat was sticking up instead of parting because of the fine layer of matting. She looked like a little bear. It took hours of line combing to get it out. I wish I had brushed her daily or twice daily while she was wearing them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I hope you feel better, Gibbs! You look so darn cute in the onesie.  Licks from Chester


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Just wondering whether you've noticed any change in Gibbs since the op. Charlie is booked to have his "little boys" removed on Friday.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ruthiec said:


> Just wondering whether you've noticed any change in Gibbs since the op. Charlie is booked to have his "little boys" removed on Friday.


The only change I noticed is that when he sees me get out of the shower, he bares his teeth, runs over to one of his stuffed animals, bites it between the back legs and shakes it like crazy. He then looks me right in the eye and licks his lips.

Other than that, none.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

John, you are just too funny for words! I see someone's already posted what I was going to say - watch out for the mats. Especially in the armpits. And around where the neckline is. I didn't do a lot of grooming during the spay healing (in our case). I didn't want to be accidentally pulling at her stitches. Big mistake! Take care of them daily as they form. But onsies are a life-saver, and they look so darned cute!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I found this old picture of Emmie after she was spayed when she was 8 months old. She was so cute in her little pink Baby Gap onesie! :angel: -Jeanne-


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sparkle said:


> John, you are just too funny for words!


Thank you, that's my favorite compliment.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm assuming that Gibbs was neutered as well as a hernia repair? OK, maybe a dumb question, but would the onesies rub the incision on a neuter? Manny's scheduled for neutering next week and I'm expecting him to be a licker...he loves to groom himself and that area seems to be his favorite! Which size did you buy? Manny weighs 9 lbs, 4 ozs.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

DawnH said:


> I'm assuming that Gibbs was neutered as well as a hernia repair? OK, maybe a dumb question, but would the onesies rub the incision on a neuter? Manny's scheduled for neutering next week and I'm expecting him to be a licker...he loves to groom himself and that area seems to be his favorite! Which size did you buy? Manny weighs 9 lbs, 4 ozs.


It did not appear to rub. There was no redness and the Vet said his incisions looked good. She saw the onesie and didn't object. Gibbs like to lick, especially his pee pee and formerly his "boys". The onesie did the trick. He tried to lick, but only got material.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DawnH said:


> I'm assuming that Gibbs was neutered as well as a hernia repair? OK, maybe a dumb question, but would the onesies rub the incision on a neuter? Manny's scheduled for neutering next week and I'm expecting him to be a licker...he loves to groom himself and that area seems to be his favorite! Which size did you buy? Manny weighs 9 lbs, 4 ozs.


Kodi did not bother his stitches, but the techs had shaved him too close (and WAY more area than was needed according to the vet) and he got the equivalent of "razor burn" that bothered him MUCH more than the incision. The vet had me put lidocaine on it to sooth the inflammation of the rash, and we put a Onesie on him because we didn't want to take a chance of licking the Lidocaine. The Onesie didn't bother him at all. when he needed to potty, we just unsnapped it and rolled it up behind his armpits.

One word of advice, you need a MUCH larger size than you would think based on the weight listed on the package. Havanese are much longer bodied for the same weight as a human child is. I don't remember what size I ended up with, but I think it was two sizes up from the "weight" that was printed on the package.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

krandall said:


> One word of advice, you need a MUCH larger size than you would think based on the weight listed on the package. Havanese are much longer bodied for the same weight as a human child is. I don't remember what size I ended up with, but I think it was two sizes up from the "weight" that was printed on the package.


Thanks Karen. That's kinda what I figured as far as length. I looked at some the other day and the right weight didn't look nearly long enough.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> It did not appear to rub. There was no redness and the Vet said his incisions looked good. She saw the onesie and didn't object. Gibbs like to lick, especially his pee pee and formerly his "boys". The onesie did the trick. He tried to lick, but only got material.


Manny seems to be infatuated with his too. If he's not licking it he's staring at it...maybe trying to decide if he'd like another lick. Thanks for your help Dana! or is it John?


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

How do you put the onesie on? Where does the tail go?


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Rudy has to have his lower canines removed and will be getting neutered at the same time.&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Put it on with the chest of the onesie on your dogs back. Leave the center crotch snap open and fit the tail through the opening.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you put it on backwards?
I thought you cut a hole for the tail.
So you just leave it unsnapped?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

If there's a design/logo on the front of the onesie, that artwork should appear on your dog's back. You don't need to cut a hole in the onesie for the tail. As Molly states above, "leave the center crotch snap open and fit the tail through the opening."


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

He is adorable in his onesie! So sorry he had to go thru surgery but that onesie is much better than the E-collar <3


----------

